# Regular versus reduced fat peanut butter



## crankin (Dec 28, 2007)

Which do you think is better for your health? I thought I've read that the regular variety is actually better for you than the reduced fat because it has better fats in it and the red. fat version is filled with sugar, leaving the calorie count the same. Is that right? 

Anyways the reason is that I was trying to tell someone that the regular kind is actually better for you but I could not explain why and so I was hoping that someone here could give me the real answer. And if it possible is there an article or something I could reference to so that I can prove my point? Thanks.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 28, 2007)

Read the label carefully.

The majority of "reduced fat" foods of all types have some type of sugar added so you are, in some respects, trading fat calories for carb calories  (but the low fat version may, in fact, be somewhat lower in calories). This certainly goes for peanut butter, which usually adds corn syrup to make up for the fat.

Peanut oil is a fairly healthy fat but they hydrogenate it to make PB solid at room temp.  Thus, many brands contain tras fats.  The more fat in this kind of PB, the more trans fats you consume.

IMO using less full-fat PB is probably a healthier choice. Non-hydrogenated PB even better.


----------



## Treklady (Dec 28, 2007)

I do not buy any thing that is lowfat or reduced calorie, I just eat less. You cannot compare the flavor. I watch Ellie Kreiger(sp?) on food Network once in a while, and she say do not settle for the low fat version, because you will compromise flavor...just cut back.


----------



## Alix (Dec 28, 2007)

I personally loathe and despise the low fat peanut butter. It is granular and just plain NASTY. Honestly, if you are only using a tbsp or so a day, its not going to matter in the long run.


----------

